# favorite



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

Whats your favorite panfish to fish for????


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I prefer Crappie


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

i also have to go with crappie because you can catch alot of them and they r great eaters


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I love catching crappie, but to me nothing beats getting into a bunch of aggressive redear gills.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

My vote goes to the Crappie as well. A whole bunch in the live well keeps my wife happy and off my back about the time spent. If I come home without some crappie I was off doing something else. So I hurry out and catch a mess of crappie then start chasing bass and walleye. That way I know I will be a hero when I get home, as well as no discord the next time I go.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

1st Lake Erie Perch. 2nd is Spawing Gills and third is Spring Crappie.


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

Personally id go with bluegill then perch then crappie


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

For me it is what time of the year it is. I can catch crappies year round but in may and june, i love bluegill fishing and will travel a long way just to get into some good fishing. August and september is Erie perch. I also like rockbass fishing in june up at Conneaut ohio breakwalls. Catch a lot of smallies there too. Ice-out crappies at my home lake are hard to beat in late march. Like i said, depends on the time of year.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

My Favorite Panfish is the Crappie, then Perch, then 'Gills, I prefer to eat them in that order also!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I like them all, but I'd probably rank them in this order for SE Ohio:

1. Crappies
2. Redears
3. Bluegills

I don't catch as many redears as I do bluegills, but man they are agressive and fight like little bulldogs. Crappies, especially the bigger ones, are a handfull on a light weight fly rod!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I would really like to get into some big Warmouth some day...the little ones we catch at CJ put up one heck of a fight! I've caught a couple 4 inchers... one just creamed a 2.5" crank and another "took on" a 4 inch swimbait! Man, them things sure have a "little fish Complex"!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Crappie is my #1 fav. Then it's gills and then yellows.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Crappie!!! 24/7


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

NMBR 1,Perch,Gills,Crappies,love em all but hard to beat BULLGILLS on lt gear
It also happens to coincide with spring TRKYHNTN.Turkeys in AM GILLS and 
Morrells after lunch,BEVERAGES NAP DINNER.What a plan.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

My #1 is the Yellow Perch - but that may be because I had targeted that spiecies the most since I was a kid.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

fakebait said:


> My vote goes to the Crappie as well. A whole bunch in the live well keeps my wife happy and off my back about the time spent. If I come home without some crappie I was off doing something else. So I hurry out and catch a mess of crappie then start chasing bass and walleye. That way I know I will be a hero when I get home, as well as no discord the next time I go.


That is both sad - and funny!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Im going to stray away from the pack here and go for Bullheads. Yes Bullheads, they are considered to be a panfish by In-Fisherman, and who dosen't love catching dozens of these little guys. (Until they horn you anyway.) From what I've heard they are pretty good to eat as well.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

SeanStone said:


> Im going to stray away from the pack here and go for Bullheads. Yes Bullheads, they are considered to be a panfish by In-Fisherman, and who dosen't love catching dozens of these little guys. (Until they horn you anyway.) From what I've heard they are pretty good to eat as well.


In some places, "All-You-Can-Eat" Bullhead Dinners are a big $$$ Maker. Even Volunteer Fire Departments sponsor them to make $$$ to purchase Fire & Rescue Equipment.... and yes, they are tasty!


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

1. Crappie no doubt
2. Erie perch
3. Farm pond bull gills


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

i will agree with sean and say bullheads are my most favorite to catch, close 2nd though would be those hard fighting gills, love it how hard they try to get off the hook,lol


----------



## Mutley (Mar 24, 2008)

bluegills, perch, rock bass


----------



## steve b (Jun 15, 2009)

Bluegills, without a doubt. Some part of me will never grow up ! steve b


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I love catching them all so I can't say which one is my absolute favorite. Crappies are fun to catch because they taste so good. White Bass are good fighters and tasty as well. Bluegills are fun to catch I don't care how old you are. Bullheads are a blast to land on 4lb line on a micro spin combo. Man I love pan fishing.


----------

